# Texas Bream and Cats (Attn Cathunter)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK Cathunter, I finally got into the cats, but out here in Texas. I did the fish'n and my friends did most of the catch'n, but I did manage a couple of channels on a 10 ft Walley Marshall crappie pole. A 4 pounder on a #8 Mustad cricket hook was a challenge in current, but sure was fun. That's me in the boat. We were after bream but hit a channel spot at the end of the day. 

You won't believe this. The bream fishing was in the crack you see in the photo of two concrete walls. It was about 3 inches wide, maybe 4 in places. When you hung one you just gently pulled until he lines up with the crack then bring him up. Crazy..... but that's they way they fish "the wall"

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...gonew/1/Chuck_J_B_and_me_4_15_2011_pic#UNREAD

Looks like the Choctawhatchee is just right. Hope it's that way when I get home. Hope to see some good catch postings here on PFF.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice good job walton them bluegills are some studs, some of the best fishing are in spill ways just like that one i love when them bluegills get that purple look to em.. Them are some decent channel cats as well


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There are some monster bluegills out here for sure. The locals have a contest going to see who can catch a 10 incher. So far a number of 9.5's have been caught. This is good for public waters. I'm fishing a lot and the catch has been almost too good to be true each time I go out. So far haven't kept a fish but have given a lot to other guys on the water. I have 8 quarts of shellcracker filets in a freezer here from my Nov. trip that I will be bringing back home. Brought 2,000 wigglers with me. A couple more trips and I will have to start buying Walmart and Academy worms. Can't find bait shops around here like back home.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catch a Big cat for me walton i wanna see a 30+er:thumbup:i know there in them Texan waters


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing about that crack in the wall. Reminds me of place like that under the I-110 spur near Brent Lane, years ago. Caught huge shellcrackers in a tiny culvert that had a 6foot hole in it. Most folks used to pass it by because it didn't look like much just a tiny trickle of water when it wasn't raining that fell into a tiny pool about 6ft round, but it was about 6ft deep, and the shellcrackers used to gang up in that hole. Found it by accident when a friends little brother dropped a line in there with a worm, I was teasing him about it when he yells out got one, and after a brief fight pulls out a 10 inch shellcracker.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks pole squeezer for your report. After reading it and fishing "the crack" out here in Spurs country it might be a good idea to keep in mind these little non-descript type spots when you see one. I just looked at a small rod and reel kit that breaks down to a small bag that would be ideal to keep in the car for those special moments when out just riding around checking the back country. The guys out here are big on finding small ponds and creeks on Google Earth and and a way to fish them. The "bream" chasers share these spots with each other and post often on TFF. It's amazing what they come up with.


----------

